# Insurance help



## outinwv (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there only one place to get product liability?   I thought I saw mention of another place on here besides the guild that was cheaper.  Thanks!!


----------



## carebear (Dec 6, 2010)

please utilize the search function - search on insurance and you will get many hits, then just read through them until you either find what you are looking for or hit the end.  if you get through them all and don't find it - ask again.


----------



## outinwv (Dec 6, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> please utilize the search function - search on insurance and you will get many hits, then just read through them until you either find what you are looking for or hit the end.  if you get through them all and don't find it - ask again.



Wow ok then.  I did search a few times and I didn't find much.  But I guess I won't ask again either.  Sorry to have bothered you


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2010)

It depends on where you are.  As a Guild member you definitely get a good rate.  I would look around for commercial insurance agents.  here in Canada I found The Cooperators to be the least expensive for good coverage.

Cheers


----------



## outinwv (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought I saw another link here for a company Artisans something but the link was dead.   I think the only option I have it the Soapmakers at this point.  From what I gather it is a good rate, I just had to double check because I swore I had read that at one point somepeople were able to lock in at a lower cost.  
Thanks!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2010)

It also may help to just call your insurance rep - whoever you have your car or home insurance through. Some offer crafters' insurance.


----------



## c.a.p. (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe RLI or something like that?


----------



## robgre (Dec 17, 2010)

I got a great price from RLI. I just filled out the form on their web site and got a call from  agent, Chris Alexander. The price for me was $235 for a 1,000,000 policy. I'm happy!


----------



## dubnica (Dec 17, 2010)

wow that is a good price....is that for a year?


----------



## tlaborn (Dec 20, 2010)

wHAT IS RLI? THAT REALLY IS A GOOD RATE.


----------



## c.a.p. (Dec 21, 2010)

tlaborn said:
			
		

> wHAT IS RLI? THAT REALLY IS A GOOD RATE.



It's an insurance company.  Google it.


----------



## Deda (Dec 21, 2010)

I talked with someone from RLI a while back.  He told me that the coverage was only in effect until I surpassed $5000 in sales and the insurance wasn't product liability, but more like slip and fall for someone injured while they were at my home buying something.

Have you found this to be different now?


----------



## tlaborn (Dec 31, 2010)

So deda...Do you ever get insurance with RLI? or someone else?


----------



## Deda (Dec 31, 2010)

I got mine through the soap guild.  I'll probably stay with them next year, though I'm joining the IBN and they also offer insurance.  I think the cost is the same for each place, around $500 a year.


----------

